# Custom Dog Trailer



## Fast_Money (Oct 11, 2009)

Racreechie built this, with a little help from me. We can take our whole pack to the woods with this trailer. What do you think???


----------



## Randy8216 (Oct 11, 2009)

thats just awesome! are the pipes for automatic waters


----------



## Fast_Money (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks Randy! Our pens don't have automatic waters, so we don't have any in the trailer. The pipes are for the water buckets. Each pen has its own pipe/bucket.


----------



## racreechie (Oct 16, 2009)

looks lice not to many dog hunters here


----------



## Down4Count (Oct 22, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 22, 2009)

Man! Nice rig,congrats!


----------



## FrancoMo (Oct 30, 2009)

thats pretty Jay !


----------



## racreechie (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks frank it would hall beaglets too


----------



## DROPPINEM (Nov 11, 2009)

You ever thought about getting into the hound hauling business.That would be the ticket for it.I like it.


----------



## racreechie (Nov 17, 2009)

no just a good moveable dog pen


----------



## Dannyboy (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks great. I bet those dogs start screamin' so loud when you get off the maiin road that youcan't even hear yourself think!
Wish I had my bird dog still.


----------



## Fast_Money (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks Ya'll! So far it has worked marvelously!


----------

